# Fundamentals of Materials Science and Engineering



## علاو1 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

Dear all
I am looking for this :
book Fundamentals of Materials Science and Engineering, 5th Edition
Would you please help me to find it
Thanks


----------



## bido000 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

وصلة تحميل الكتاب من رابيد شير

http://rapidshare.com/files/1636919...rials_Science_and_Engineering_5th_ed.pdf.html


----------



## tifaonline (16 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## هداب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

تفضل الرابط ارجو ان ينال رضاكم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/6780877...rials_Science_and_Engineering_5th_ed.html?s=1


----------



## engg90 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------

